# How do you make it 'official' in a relationship?



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

In this day and age, most people I know reckon that it only becomes real that your an item when it becomes 'facebook official'.

How was it when there was no internet? No phones etc?

And now for an even stranger question, what do you say? Will you be my girlfriend/boyfriend?

Such is life...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear oh dear lol

I don't think it's any different today than it ever has been. Relationships need not be black and white, just go with the flow and communicate.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Fisting.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's official for me when I sleep with em... Failing that it's friends..I have a lot of friends though and get no sex soooo might not be the best route lol

See these days it's all got complicated never used to be like that..u would ask a girl out and she would be with u..now everyone wants to sleep with everyone and keep options open sad thing is people think this is great yet no one knows where they stand and the poor boys on here always need a dear Deirdre ...think we should go back to the old days :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Dear oh dear lol
> 
> I don't think it's any different today than it ever has been. Relationships need not be black and white, just go with the flow and communicate.


It's a lot different today....what do u know ur only 25 :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Anal


No way......Girls hand that precious gem out like it's Xmas everyday


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Anal Fisting


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Once they have either ingested or worn your semen as a face mask they then belong to you and you alone. It's like marking your territory.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I asked my now wife out.face to face haha, can't remember what I said but probably wasn't very smooth knowing me...

Didn't even propose to her when we got engaged, just talked about it and said yeah sure we'll get married... I'm a lot more romantic now though... She's a good girl haha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Fisting.





AlQaholic said:


> Anal





BettySwallocks said:


> Anal Fisting



View attachment 168478


i feel like a proud father :crying:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Well i can see i am going to have to take thing's a step further here...

Felching ?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

If I slept with a woman and she fcuked another bloke inbetween our next hook up, then it would get 'unofficial' real fast!

Monogamy and secret affairs, that's what keeps every relationship sweet.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

The minute the tip enters she starts planning the wedding :lol:

Your ass is trapped!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> Rimming?


That's just essential


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Rope and chloroform


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> It's official for me when I sleep with em... Failing that it's friends..I have a lot of friends though and get no sex soooo might not be the best route lol
> 
> See these days it's all got complicated never used to be like that..u would ask a girl out and she would be with u..now everyone wants to sleep with everyone and keep options open sad thing is people think this is great yet no one knows where they stand and the poor boys on here always need a dear Deirdre ...think we should go back to the old days :thumbup1:


As this is the era of one night stands, do you tell people before you sleep with them that you expect it to go official afterwards?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> In this day and age, most people I know reckon that it only becomes real that your an item when it becomes 'facebook official'.
> 
> How was it when there was no internet? No phones etc?
> 
> ...


well .. me and the ms have been together for a long time, live together now, and we dont have an official date.

We just **** and live together


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's official for me when I sleep with em... Failing that it's friends..I have a lot of friends though and get no sex soooo might not be the best route lol
> 
> See these days it's all got complicated never used to be like that..u would ask a girl out and she would be with u..now everyone wants to sleep with everyone and keep options open sad thing is people think this is great yet no one knows where they stand and the poor boys on here always need a dear Deirdre ...think we should go back to the old days :thumbup1:


okay.. I might not be a old as some (wink wink) but there was just as much snagging around going on in the late 90s than there is now.

A meaningful relationship is just that. And I don't think that'll ever change.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's official for me when I sleep with em... Failing that it's friends..I have a lot of friends though and get no sex soooo might not be the best route lol
> 
> See these days it's all got complicated never used to be like that..u would ask a girl out and she would be with u..now everyone wants to sleep with everyone and keep options open sad thing is people think this is great yet no one knows where they stand and the poor boys on here always need a dear Deirdre ...think we should go back to the old days :thumbup1:


Doubt the guy would think it's official just because he's slipped you a length

What's wrong with just asking?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if my tongue goes in her anus it`s official


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my misses made it official alright,she gave me a christmas present with my wedding invitation in it,that present cost me four fckn grand


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

When you don't mind watching the vacuous sh1t she watches on telly... :yawn:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

When you fart in bed then dunk her head under the blanket you are official


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Rimming?


After a year


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Not until you've watched "2 girls 1 cup" together.

At least.

Ideally re-enacted.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> As this is the era of one night stands, do you tell people before you sleep with them that you expect it to go official afterwards?


Tell people?? After sleeping with them? ...like it's loads lol. Never done a one nighter...however going away in summer may consider.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> okay.. I might not be a old as some (wink wink) but there was just as much snagging around going on in the late 90s than there is now.
> 
> A meaningful relationship is just that. And I don't think that'll ever change.


Lol meaningful relationship ...what's that!!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

While we were dating we were siting in my mrs' room. She was sitting reading a magazine and in it it had an article "how do you know when you are gf/bf?".

She turned round and asked me, so I fvcked her. Seemed to do the trick as been stuck with her for years now.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Doubt the guy would think it's official just because he's slipped you a length
> 
> What's wrong with just asking?


Point being I don't let them slip me a length for ages ..if they go before then so be it...if not I guess they wouldn't be there still unless they wanted more.

Nothing wrong with just asking


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's official for me when I sleep with em... Failing that it's friends..I have a lot of friends though and get no sex soooo might not be the best route lol
> 
> See these days it's all got complicated never used to be like that..u would ask a girl out and she would be with u..now everyone wants to sleep with everyone and keep options open sad thing is people think this is great yet no one knows where they stand and the poor boys on here always need a dear Deirdre ...think we should go back to the old days :thumbup1:


I agree with this. We should go back to how it used to be. I also find that With today's internet dating culture making it so easy to find people that relationships have become throw away. There's no effort needed anymore, if it's to much like hard work you just go back on the Internet.

I remember at college the fun of getting the courage up to ask for someone's name and number etc. Not just send half a dozen emails and hope some reply back lol. Just no effort with these young uns today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Point being I don't let them slip me a length for ages ..if they go before then so be it...if not I guess they wouldn't be there still unless they wanted more.
> 
> Nothing wrong with just asking


So you make them graft. That's a good thing. Not many men are gonna stay with a women they fvck on the first night. I still think you need 'the chat'. But that's just my opinion and they way I would do it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

When you find yourself buying her tampons, then you know your "officially" fcuked!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What does "official" even mean?

When me and my bird decided after meeting each other about 6 times that we weren't gonna date other people.

Being adults we just had a conversation and came to that conclusion, it wasn't a big deal that we felt the need to announce to the world on social media for their approval.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> So you make them graft. That's a good thing. Not many men are gonna stay with a women they fvck on the first night. I still think you need 'the chat'. But that's just my opinion and they way I would do it


Tbh I don't even think about it as make them graft ...the way I see it is there has to be more than sex so diving Into bed wouldn't do it for me I'm more than capable of sorting myself out I have a high sex drive and don't really need a guy for that( much as. Know some would say it's not the same...well it works for me ) so what would I get out of sleeping with them ....I always need more than that so I won't entertain it from the off if it's gonna be all about sex.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> When you find yourself buying her tampons, then you know your "officially" fcuked!


Lol...awww vern ...that's nice :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Tbh I don't even think about it as make them graft ...the way I see it is there has to be more than sex so diving Into bed wouldn't do it for me I'm more than capable of sorting myself out I have a high sex drive and don't really need a guy for that( much as. Know some would say it's not the same...well it works for me ) so what would I get out of sleeping with them ....I always need more than that so I won't entertain it from the off if it's gonna be all about sex.


I'm sure you've got quite a few if not all On here excited reading that lol.

But fair play not many women like these days


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

When you have used a **** clamp on her


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you had to get a form from the post office and get it stamped by a doctor or priest.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> After a year


my tongue is never going near someone ****,thank you.:no:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm sure you've got quite a few if not all On here excited reading that lol.
> 
> But fair play not many women like these days


Nah they know me well by now surely they won't excite that easy! I don't mind admitting I sort myself out women lie if they say they don't or they must be dried up old prunes.... boring.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> my tongue is never going near someone ****,thank you.:no:


Love is blind graham


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Take her bowling...two fingers in the ass and a thumb in the minge.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Love is blind graham


no i love women i think a womans body is beautiful,but an ar5e is an ar5e,not for me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> no i love women i think a womans body is beautiful,but an ar5e is an ar5e,not for me.


Hahahaha THIS IS REFRESHING TO HEAR ON THIS FORUM!!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha THIS IS REFRESHING TO HEAR ON THIS FORUM!!


i,d nibble your ears lick your neck.run my tounge down your back ,and probe all the little nooks and crannies in between,but not the kiss the brown eye lol.:laugh:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

graham58 said:


> i,d nibble your ears lick your neck.run my tounge down your back ,and probe all the little nooks and crannies in between,but not the kiss the brown eye lol.:laugh:


Meh, can't beat rimming your birds @rse before sliding it in and shouting SPARTAAAAAAN!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Meh, can't beat rimming your birds @rse before sliding it in and shouting SPARTAAAAAAN!


lol,:laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> i,d nibble your ears lick your neck.run my tounge down your back ,and probe all the little nooks and crannies in between,but not the kiss the brown eye lol.:laugh:


Lol..have u never just got lost one time when u were drunk though? Or maybe u did and can't remember


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

You let her put her cock in your ass?

Or is that just big gay Al devlin?

Suuuuuper thanks for asking!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

i think you know you have a keeper when maybe after a few drinks, a few smooches, you caress her ear and neck, look deep into her eyes and then pull her ever so close and whisper 'hail hydra' in her ear and she doesnt throw a bitch fit


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..have u never just got lost one time when u were drunk though? Or maybe u did and can't remember


As long as its clean whats the difference? ? Get kinky and enjoy it...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> As long as its *clean* whats the difference? ? Get kinky and enjoy it...


get gone you filthy casual


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> get gone you filthy casual


No shame here mate... I bet you wouldn't moan if she did it to you!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> No shame here mate... I bet you wouldn't moan if she did it to you!


im telling you to get gone for demanding it be clean, im all for licking the winking walnut and FYI im trying to talk her into reciprocating, fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> As long as its clean whats the difference? ? Get kinky and enjoy it...


I dunno ask graham


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> im telling you to get gone for demanding it be clean, im all for licking the winking walnut and FYI im trying to talk her into reciprocating, fingers crossed :thumb:


U used to be a nice man


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> im telling you to get gone for demanding it be clean, im all for licking the winking walnut and FYI im trying to talk her into reciprocating, fingers crossed :thumb:


bluughh I wouldn't want any ****tie pubes in my mouth...it has to be a big, round , tanned ass thats anal bleached and waxed! Oooooosh! Im getting a twitch!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U used to be a nice man


no, no, no, no, your idea of me was such

i am as i ever have been, a well mannered, good looking, fun, trash talking sexual pervert


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> bluughh I wouldn't want any ****tie pubes in my mouth...it has to be a big, round , tanned ass thats anal bleached and waxed! Oooooosh! Im getting a twitch!


ok, yes, ofc its to be hygenic but im not sending her to the shower directly before, i mean thats like washing the sauce of your chasseur before eating it :001_tt2:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> no, no, no, no, your idea of me was such
> 
> i am as i ever have been, a well mannered, good looking, fun, trash talking sexual pervert


They should change this site to UK Sexual deviants.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> ok, yes, ofc its to be hygenic but im not sending her to the shower directly before, i mean thats like washing the sauce of your chasseur before eating it :001_tt2:


Or the **** off your ass hole before you lick it...


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

Lick her s h i t t er like an apple fritter!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> no, no, no, no, your idea of me was such
> 
> i am as i ever have been, a well mannered, good looking, fun, trash talking sexual pervert


Dunno bout fun :thumbdown: not feeling that sunny Jim.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DrZaius said:


> Lick her s h i t t er like an apple fritter!


Ur vile


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

PMSL @op


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Smitch said:


> What does "official" even mean?
> 
> When me and my bird decided after meeting each other about 6 times that we weren't gonna date other people.
> 
> Being adults we just had a conversation and came to that conclusion, it wasn't a big deal that we felt the need to announce to the world on social media for their approval.


Same here with my ex, just agreed not to see other people.

However I don't even know where to start when it comes to dating in the future. Done the online thing and it does seem throw away. I think a couple of women at work are into me, but work is a no no as a potential partner would have to know of my AAS habits but I wouldn't want work to know if it all went tits up, then there's the gym and there's a couple regulars there who I think fancy me a bit, but you can't be fvcking with people's work outs!

Where the fvck do you meet people these days that isn't the internet!

Oh and it's official when its about the seventh day that they have been missing and the police get the sniffer dogs out in the woods looking for the body.


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ur vile


I'm not vile, they're the one who enjoys it.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Point being I don't let them slip me a length for ages ..


You said in a previous post that you don't get enough sex. This is why, Skye.

How long we talking? You make a man wait any more than 2wks after first kiss, then I would assume that to be 'leading on' mind games, attention seeking etc. Which leads on to rejection reflexes.

Men have feelings too!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It's official for me when I sleep with em... Failing that it's friends..I have a lot of friends though and get no sex soooo might not be the best route lol
> 
> See these days it's all got complicated never used to be like that..u would ask a girl out and she would be with u..now everyone wants to sleep with everyone and keep options open sad thing is people think this is great yet no one knows where they stand and the poor boys on here always need a dear Deirdre ...think we should go back to the old days :thumbup1:


Clingy:lol:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..have u never just got lost one time when u were drunk though? Or maybe u did and can't remember


dont think so ,if i did then as you say i cant remember,does this mean we aren,t official then.:no:


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

has anal sex and fisting been told yet?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Tell people?? After sleeping with them? ...like it's loads lol. Never done a one nighter...however going away in summer may consider.


No, before .

gonna snare a load of travelling students on their year out? :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Same here with my ex, just agreed not to see other people.
> 
> However I don't even know where to start when it comes to dating in the future. Done the online thing and it does seem throw away. I think a couple of women at work are into me, but work is a no no as a potential partner would have to know of my AAS habits but I wouldn't want work to know if it all went tits up, then there's the gym and there's a couple regulars there who I think fancy me a bit, but you can't be fvcking with people's work outs!
> 
> ...


Maybe if you took the sniffer dog thing with the body in the woods part of your post off you may find someone on here.. lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

people usually know when a relationship is serious , i guess the only way to 'make' it official would be to draw up a small contract with the words 'we are now official ' and send it with some roses.

..... reading general i often wonder how some people manage to do anything these days.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> You said in a previous post that you don't get enough sex. This is why, Skye.
> 
> How long we talking? You make a man wait any more than 2wks after first kiss, then I would assume that to be 'leading on' mind games, attention seeking etc. Which leads on to rejection reflexes.
> 
> Men have feelings too!


Lol..yh whatever...2 weeks no way. ..guy iv been seeing currently..waited 2months and it's been 2 yrs..admittedly I'm trying to escape now..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Clingy:lol:


No gary noooo ur only being horrible to me coz ur in the 'friend' zone...fine.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> No, before .
> 
> gonna snare a load of travelling students on their year out? :lol:


Yh course I tell em....listen I work my butt off on my body sweat blood tears..not giving it up lightly...why would I lie down for a bit of what I can do myself??? It's that simple to me. Haha student yuk no ...too skinny from only eating rice and noodles.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..yh whatever...2 weeks no way. ..guy iv been seeing currently..waited 2months and it's been 2 yrs..admittedly I'm trying to escape now..


Whats wrong with you?

Why wait 2 months if you like a guy and find him attractive?

You seem very immature, sort of like a teenage girl trying to make out shes some forbidden fruit, its just sex, its not dirty, its not some sacred act.

Jeez lighten up, you are not dirty or a 'loose woman' if you have sex with people.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Whats wrong with you?
> 
> Why wait 2 months if you like a guy and find him attractive?
> 
> ...


Bonzo it's early don't pick a fight eh...oh talking of which I often see u as immature doing that the naughty boy of UKM!

It's a personal choice nothing to do with forbidden fruit or immaturity but admittedly m partial to acting like a teenager at times if it suits. I simply don't want to because if he's attractive I fancy him...so what? I'm not gonna be satisfied by banging him. Bit like a light meal ok but not filling so why bother.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Bonzo it's early don't pick a fight eh...oh talking of which I often see u as immature doing that the naughty boy of UKM!
> 
> It's a personal choice nothing to do with forbidden fruit or immaturity but admittedly m partial to acting like a teenager at times if it suits. I simply don't want to because if he's attractive I fancy him...so what? *I'm not gonna be satisfied by banging him.* Bit like a light meal ok but not filling so why bother.


then you are doing it wrong.

You seem to be making people wait because its just a control thing, the only guys you are going to attract are not going to last the course, yes men who just hang around waiting for you to give then the green light, then what?

Do you see it as some sort of achievement that you managed to have them hanging on for 2 months?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i see no problem in waiting tbh, start the clock now and if the timescale is 2 months just text me in 2 months time and i'll be ready


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> then you are doing it wrong.
> 
> You seem to be making people wait because its just a control thing, the only guys you are going to attract are not going to last the course, yes men who just hang around waiting for you to give then the green light, then what?
> 
> Do you see it as some sort of achievement that you managed to have them hanging on for 2 months?


I won't be sleeping with u any time soon so why u bothered....no control iv said why if u don't believe that up to u.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Skye666

"Bonzo"...lmfao!! :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I won't be sleeping with u any time soon so why u bothered....no control iv said why if u don't believe that up to u.


Judging by your comments you wouldnt be any good anyway.

Making guys wait and then finally cracking and letting them get on with it because after all youre "not going to be satisfied banging him"

Just throwing out the "you wont be sleeping with me" comment clearly shows you just hold back sex because you see it as a power trip.

You sound a real tiger in bed.

Maybe you hold off sex because you know you are not very good at it and at least you can keep a guy interested for a while first.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

You just have to talk to them. I sat down with my missus and just asked if we were exclusive. You feel like a child saying the old "do you want to me my gf" but you got to know where you stand, been nine years now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If she sucks me off without asking her....

Then she can be my girlfriend haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Judging by your comments you wouldnt be any good anyway.
> 
> Making guys wait and then finally cracking and letting them get on with it because after all youre "not going to be satisfied banging him"
> 
> ...


Oh so ur judgemental now? Like me saying judging by ur avi ur vain...think ur king of the stage....not at all I wouldn't assume that and neither should u.

U miss understand when u say 'making them wait' it's not really a conscious thing ...do u look at a house buy it that day or a car do u book the very first holiday u look at? No u wait til u find one that suits...if he's great at sex and nothing else what then?

U won't be sleeping with me is a fact not a comment it's a woman knowing what she wants and what she doesn't there's a difference with making a vague comment and knowing, ..maybe u just met the women who don't have a clue what they want but jump into bed with u coz u have a 'bit' of muscle...who knows.

Grrrrrrrr I'm all tiger :wub:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> Jeez lighten up, you are not dirty or a 'loose woman' if you have sex with people.


If it's for money, then that's another story.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No gary noooo ur only being horrible to me coz ur in the 'friend' zone...fine.


We did it so now we're together? That's crazy. All those times that failed, if that same girl would have snuck out, bet her phone would have been ringin' before she got home.

You sick of that guy? Stalk him.

Or better yet, tell him.

"Friend Zone." I'm time stamping that statement.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh so ur judgemental now? Like me saying judging by ur avi ur vain...think ur king of the stage....not at all I wouldn't assume that and neither should u.
> 
> U miss understand when u say 'making them wait' it's not really a conscious thing ...do u look at a house buy it that day or a car do u book the very first holiday u look at? No u wait til u find one that suits...if he's great at sex and nothing else what then?
> 
> ...


Of course Im vain, isnt that obvious, I lift weights and stay in shape to look good.

If I see a car thats perfect of course I buy it the same day

When my Mrs saw our current house she wanted it straight away, I fail to see your point.

As for me not sleeping with you being a fact. jeez. get over yourself, you have made it obvious you aint all that.

So what if hes no good at sex, you waited 2 months to find that out?

Sex is just the basis, once you get that out of the way you can work on the real things like love trust and respect.

I tend to meet women who are confidant in their own sexuality and dont care what other peoples view of them is when it comes to morality.

Relationships are initially based on looks, if you dont fancy them whats the point, sure relationships can be built over time as friends can eventually become lovers.

But if you dont have that spark whats the point?

You seem to see the spark but then extinguish it until the qualifying period has elapsed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> If it's for money, then that's another story.


So if a girl gets a guy to buy all her drinks and a meal , pay for a hotel and have sex then thats fine, but if she just asks for the cash shes dirty?

Whats the difference?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> So if a girl gets a guy to buy all her drinks and a meal , pay for a hotel and have sex then thats fine, but if she just asks for the cash shes dirty?
> 
> Whats the difference?


I'll rather have sex with a girl where I paid for meals and a hotel than a hooker on the street corner.

I heard crabs can itch like a bitch!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> I'll rather have sex with a girl where I paid for meals and a hotel than a hooker on the street corner.
> 
> I heard crabs can itch like a bitch!


That has no bearing on the point we were discussing, but thanks anyway.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Tbh I don't even think about it as make them graft ...the way I see it is there has to be more than sex so diving Into bed wouldn't do it for me I'm more than capable of sorting myself out I have a high sex drive and don't really need a guy for that( much as. Know some would say it's not the same...well it works for me ) so what would I get out of sleeping with them ....I always need more than that so I won't entertain it from the off if it's gonna be all about sex.


I'm gonna need video proof of this


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't use Facebook so I guess I'm gonna be single forever even though I e been with my gf for 3 years?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

If you haven't started *wolfganging then it's not official.............just saying..

*Wolfganging - see urban dictionary.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

MFM said:


> I'll rather have sex with a girl where I paid for meals and a hotel than a hooker on the street corner.
> 
> I heard crabs can itch like a bitch!


Well if you went to a high end brothel it's a different story.

The High class escort and the street walker are two completely different people all together, in this day and age your more likely to catch something pulling someone in a regular club than you would from a high end hooker.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> We did it so now we're together? That's crazy. All those times that failed, if that same girl would have snuck out, bet her phone would have been ringin' before she got home.
> 
> You sick of that guy? Stalk him.
> 
> ...


No..not we did it were together..see ur all one dimensional....i like to get to kno see wot we have in common its not about relationship im just not in a rush to sit on some ole penis...i look to explore other things first..that is all ....the rest of ur quote dunno what it means.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No..not we did it were together..see ur all one dimensional....i like to get to kno see wot we have in common its not about relationship im just not in a rush to sit on some ole penis...i look to explore other things first..that is all ....the rest of ur quote dunno what it means.


im the same. not saying i havent done the whole one night stand thing and enjoyed it, but it soon got boring.

im old fashioned and if its someone i like, id rather get to know them first before risk fcuking it up by being [email protected] in bed :lol:


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Tea Bagging


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Of course Im vain, isnt that obvious, I lift weights and stay in shape to look good.
> 
> If I see a car thats perfect of course I buy it the same day
> 
> ...


Ur arguing someones personal choice though i dont get why...i dont **** straight away i dont do tht coz im weird..controlling..wrong...trying to be something im not or any other bs excuse...i go with how i feel i can satisfy myself i just dont sex as my priorty when choosing a guy its my choice. Bonzo theres no written agreement ur getting me all wrong.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It's official for me when I sleep with em... Failing that it's friends..I have a lot of friends though and get no sex soooo might not be the best route lol
> 
> See these days it's all got complicated never used to be like that..u would ask a girl out and she would be with u..now everyone wants to sleep with everyone and keep options open sad thing is people think this is great yet no one knows where they stand and the poor boys on here always need a dear Deirdre ...think we should go back to the old days :thumbup1:


official for you but perhaps not for them


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sen said:


> I don't use Facebook so I guess I'm gonna be single forever even though I e been with my gf for 3 years?


pics of said gf required


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> im the same. not saying i havent done the whole one night stand thing and enjoyed it, but it soon got boring.
> 
> im old fashioned and if its someone i like, id rather get to know them first before risk fcuking it up by being [email protected] in bed :lol:


Maybe im old fashioned too then ..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> official for you but perhaps not for them


Yh tbh i didnt really mean official as in relationship....not sure tht fits with me either


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Maybe im old fashioned too then ..


its a good way to be, makes life simplar and respect costs nothing. and i know people will disagree and say that people have always been easy but imo a woman worth being with is a woman worth waiting for. a woman who jumps into bed on the first night is more likely to do it again in someone elses bed


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of said gf required


excuse moronic face of girl in front, she's my partners, not mine!

View attachment 168509


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

sigarner said:


> Tea Bagging


Followed by wolfganging


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> its a good way to be, makes life simplar and respect costs nothing. and i know people will disagree and say that people have always been easy but imo a woman worth being with is a woman worth waiting for. a woman who jumps into bed on the first night is more likely to do it again in someone elses bed


+1 when I was single I was bedding different women every weekend. one night I go out talking to a girl all going well and she doesn't act easy at all got a k1ss on the cheek right before she turned and left the pub at end of the night. its the only girl I've ever made the effort to chase/find and meet with again. waiting weeks for the deed, now living together and planning for a baby!

my theory is if their easy I don't even care of their name I got no respect for them even if they are giving me my fun. if their hard that's what I like i'll chase that !


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ur arguing someones personal choice though i dont get why...i dont **** straight away i dont do tht coz im weird..controlling..wrong...trying to be something im not or any other bs excuse...i go with how i feel i can satisfy myself i just dont sex as my priorty when choosing a guy its my choice. *Bonzo theres no written agreement ur getting me all wrong*.


errr..there is a written agreement, you make them wait regardless of how much you are attracted to them.

TBH Im not sure you even like men sexually, you indicate you enjoy getting yourself off more than they can, maybe you just want friends and you let them have sex at some point so they stay friends with you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> its a good way to be, makes life simplar and respect costs nothing. and i know people will disagree and say that people have always been easy but imo a woman worth being with is a woman worth waiting for. a woman who jumps into bed on the first night is more likely to do it again in someone elses bed


Is it also better if shes a virgin?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd say it's official once the sex diales down a bit, you have your own sort of language, you moan about picking each others pants up and you take a dump while she's having a shower.

That's where i am now, no idea when we first starting seeing each other and i don't think either of us care really.

She moved in just because my roomate moved out, it wasn't like a big decision


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Is it also better if shes a virgin?


having smashed my fair share.

No


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

'Official' in a relationship isnt a word, its a simple noise

Its called a fart.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> Is it also better if shes a virgin?


 :lol: nope, and i know your intentionally missing the point mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol: nope, and i know your intentionally missing the point mate.


actually, I was making a point.

:cool2:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fortunatus said:


> +1 when I was single I was bedding different women every weekend. one night I go out talking to a girl all going well and she doesn't act easy at all got a k1ss on the cheek right before she turned and left the pub at end of the night. its the only girl I've ever made the effort to chase/find and meet with again. waiting weeks for the deed, now living together and planning for a baby!
> 
> my theory is if their easy I don't even care of their name I got no respect for them even if they are giving me my fun. if their hard that's what I like i'll chase that !


yep, fun is fun but something lasting has to be built on solid foundations

:beer:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> actually, I was making a point.
> 
> :cool2:


pretty poor point tho tbh


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> pretty poor point tho tbh


Because you missed it doesnt make it poor. :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> Because you missed it doesnt make it poor. :whistling:


i think i got the point from reading through soe of your other post, i believe that your getting at the fact that a sexual woman is happy to fcuk anyone on a whim and that someone who doesnt cant be sexual and therefore must be inexperienced or a virgin


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> i think i got the point from reading through soe of your other post, i believe that your getting at the fact that a sexual woman is happy to fcuk anyone on a whim and that someone who doesnt cant be sexual and therefore must be inexperienced or a virgin


I told you you missed it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> I told you you missed it.


care to explain then?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> care to explain then?


No, its funnier that way.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> errr..there is a written agreement, you make them wait regardless of how much you are attracted to them.
> 
> TBH Im not sure you even like men sexually, you indicate you enjoy getting yourself off more than they can, maybe you just want friends and you let them have sex at some point so they stay friends with you.


I love men sexually women too if I feel like it but same principle...ur not listening to me that's ur problem here..I don't meet them and go 'yh ur fit but hell u can wait' I just see them and let things take it's course but what I'm saying is simply put I may add, my vagina is precious to me as am I....it's not separated from me therefore I have respect for self and vagina..second point if all it was ...was sex how dull it would be for me personally ..c.o.c.k.s studded in diamonds don't even do it for me if I don't know anything about u. THe bottom line...there u are pumping away it's all good if I'm lucky more than 2 orgasms..great...next day do I feel amazing...no..could I have for the same from self YES...SO BRING MORE TO THE TABLE PLEASE.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> No, its funnier that way.


your very odd arent you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol: nope, and i know your intentionally missing the point mate.


Lol he does that a lot..hate to say it but he's one of the clever ones gotta watch him even with the third eye :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol he does that a lot..hate to say it but he's one of the clever ones gotta watch him even with the third eye :whistling:


i just think hes a bit mental lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i just think hes a bit mental lol


Possibly that too!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Only 2?


Well as. Said if I'm lucky...can manage more if challenged 

Afternoon tommy..I like ya leggings :thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I love men sexually women too if I feel like it but same principle...ur not listening to me that's ur problem here..I don't meet them and go 'yh ur fit but hell u can wait' I just see them and let things take it's course but what I'm saying is simply put I may add,* my vagina is precious to me as am I....it's not separated from me therefore I have respect for self and vagina.*.second point if all it was ...was sex how dull it would be for me personally ..c.o.c.k.s studded in diamonds don't even do it for me if I don't know anything about u. THe bottom line...there u are pumping away it's all good if I'm lucky more than 2 orgasms..great...next day do I feel amazing...no..could I have for the same from self YES...SO BRING MORE TO THE TABLE PLEASE.


Do you talk like that on a first date?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Do you talk like that on a first date?


Only if I have to get a point across because it's just not going in. Generally not really just that u like being antagonistic.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Only if I have to get a point across because it's just not going in. Generally not really just that u like being antagonistic.


are you flirting with me?

.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Rohypnol


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Never done a one nighter...however going away in summer may consider.


Don't bother, it's a load of sh1te for women


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> are you flirting with me?
> 
> .


Would u like me to?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Don't bother, it's a load of sh1te for women


Lol...awwww lottsy girl....it's each to own I guess but I imagine it being like that for me but it would **** me off so much I'd prob have to hunt him down and eat him like the black widow


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

indicators like..she invites you out to meet her mates...she buys you something...she invites

you round at her parents..she gets your name tattoo,d on her bum check.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Don't bother, it's a load of sh1te for women


I sense your frustration.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Would u like me to?


2 months is to long.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Phil. said:


> Rohypnol


=prison?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> 2 months is to long.


I deduct a day for good sense of humour


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I deduct a day for good sense of humour


So you are flirting with me.

Makes a change from "I won't be sleeping with u any time soon so why u bothered"

I knew you were a bit of a softy really.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..yh whatever...2 weeks no way. ..guy iv been seeing currently..waited 2months and it's been 2 yrs..admittedly I'm trying to escape now..


Two months? No way! I bet the poor fcukers blast their load in two seconds!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> So you are flirting with me.
> 
> Makes a change from "I won't be sleeping with u any time soon so why u bothered"
> 
> I knew you were a bit of a softy really.


No..GET OVER YASELF...too skinny for me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Two months? No way! I bet the poor fcukers blast their load in two seconds!


Lol there's only one for godsake!!!!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol there's only one for godsake!!!!


If I waited two months and you weren't the fcuk of the century then you'd be history lol.. Pronto!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> If I waited two months and you weren't the fcuk of the century then you'd be history lol.. Pronto!


Well dunno bout 'of the century' but it's been 2 years...............but gates may be closing soon due too many early arrivals :thumbdown:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No..GET OVER YASELF...too skinny for me


aaaand the guards up again.

Shame really, people were seeing the real you for a while.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> aaaand the guards up again.
> 
> Shame really, people were seeing the real you for a while.


Lol 'people' ..I'm always real on here it's in real life folk should wonder


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> you'd make me wait too?


Lol oh dont u start!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

the female would leave her hair clips in your bathroom


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

When there is a facebook update or your photo is leaked on social media together.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> No-one is worth waiting 2 months for, and I don't even care about having sex lol (don't ask). But if someone is that crazy, then they can go fist **** themselves and ram a rolling pin up their ass :thumb:


. U don't care about having sex?? Yes I'm asking ....


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

This sums it up quite nicely for me............. f**k Yes or No


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Doesn't really bother me, never has - even when I'm blasting sh1t loads of gear, lol. It's alright, but wouldn't lose sleep over it, got my right hand if i need owt,


Same page


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> If I waited two months and you weren't the fcuk of the century then you'd be history lol.. Pronto!


What are we waiting for mate? :bounce:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> What are we waiting for mate? :bounce:


I asked Skye about a year ago for minge pics, loads of times. And I'm still waiting..

True story


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I asked Skye about a year ago for minge pics, loads of times. And I'm still waiting..
> 
> True story


Now that's disgraceful mate!!

If I had one, I'd send you some


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Now that's disgraceful mate!!
> 
> If I had one, I'd send you some


I was thinking too, she said she makes em wait for 2 months.. I've been waiting for 12 now! Does that mean I get a green light straight to the hole when we meet up??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I was thinking too, she said she makes em wait for 2 months.. I've been waiting for 12 now! Does that mean I get a green light straight to the hole when we meet up??


As far as I concerned mate green light all the way to both and her ears!

@Skye666 can I send archaic a couple of those pictures you sent me what was it... About a year ago now?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol 'people' ..I'm always real on here it's in real life folk should wonder


that likley puts you in a minority.

Im nothing like I am on here in real life.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> that likley puts you in a minority.
> 
> Im nothing like I am on here in real life.


Would you mind giving me a spot irl?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

@Skye666 what you choose to do with your body is entirely up to you but i hope you give them some kind of affection otherwise they would think you don't actually like them in that way, well i would anyway.

RE waiting two months i do hope women understand that the penis is designed to do a very specific task which is impregnate a woman. What that means is that when you don't get any for a longer period of time, you last shorter times because your body is despertately trying to give someone your seed.

More sex = Longer and better sex.

Unfortunately we can't control it beyond jamming a finger on the pipe in the middle which doesn't really work.

Once i explained this to my missus she was alright with it and said we'll have it more often, which we did and it was signficiatly better for both of us.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Would you mind giving me a spot irl?


That sir has got you a rep comment.

Nice work


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> @Skye666 what you choose to do with your body is entirely up to you but i hope you give them some kind of affection otherwise they would think you don't actually like them in that way, well i would anyway.
> 
> RE waiting two months i do hope women understand that the penis is designed to do a very specific task which is impregnate a woman. What that means is that when you don't get any for a longer period of time, you last shorter times because your body is despertately trying to give someone your seed.
> 
> ...


psst...she doesnt even enjoy it.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> psst...she doesnt even enjoy it.


Meh as long i blow my load who cares right?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> @Skye666 what you choose to do with your body is entirely up to you but i hope you give them some kind of affection otherwise they would think you don't actually like them in that way, well i would anyway.
> 
> RE waiting two months i do hope women understand that the penis is designed to do a very specific task which is impregnate a woman. What that means is that when you don't get any for a longer period of time, you last shorter times because your body is despertately trying to give someone your seed.
> 
> ...


Has she tried jamming a finger up the pipe instead?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> Has she tried jamming a finger up the pipe instead?


Hers or his?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

banzi said:


> Hers or his?


Whatever (quite literally) tickles his fancy...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

AndyWaller said:


> Has she tried jamming a finger up the pipe instead?


Just makes me go even quicker


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Hers or his?


We do both.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I asked Skye about a year ago for minge pics, loads of times. And I'm still waiting..
> 
> True story


There's summat wrong with u if u really want a pic of an old woman's nu nu...c'mon now surely not.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I am calling for you tho.


What the hell? U are too much young man!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> that likley puts you in a minority.
> 
> Im nothing like I am on here in real life.


I imagine ur not..and that's good for those people tht meet u coz ur a pain in the ass on here lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Alanricksnape said:


> Would you mind giving me a spot irl?


I liked u....before


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> @Skye666 what you choose to do with your body is entirely up to you but i hope you give them some kind of affection otherwise they would think you don't actually like them in that way, well i would anyway.
> 
> RE waiting two months i do hope women understand that the penis is designed to do a very specific task which is impregnate a woman. What that means is that when you don't get any for a longer period of time, you last shorter times because your body is despertately trying to give someone your seed.
> 
> ...


Lol..affection.. Yes of course!

No u can control it but choose not to....and if ur penis was designed to do this specific task how come u also want to put it where the sun dosnt shine coz it wasn't designed for that.

More sex dosnt equal longer better always though...it's down to the person.

And I think u have a very considerate mrs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> psst...she doesnt even enjoy it.


U should try harder for the mrs then


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> There's summat wrong with u if u really want a pic of an old woman's nu nu...c'mon now surely not.


Yes plz. Thnx


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...awwww lottsy girl....it's each to own I guess but I imagine it being like that for me but it would **** me off so much I'd prob have to hunt him down and eat him like the black widow





banzi said:


> I sense your frustration.


Lol! Looks like I've made it seem as if I have lots of experience and disappointment on this front!?!

I tried the whole casual thing a couple of times and all I meant was that men in that situation don't give much of a sh1t about how the woman fares because he doesn't know her or particularly care. Men can get their rocks off no matter what but for us ladies it's a bit more complicated to make it worthwhile 

Hence why I said casual is pointless for most women


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Lol! Looks like I've made it seem as if I have lots of experience and disappointment on this front!?!
> 
> I tried the whole casual thing a couple of times and all I meant was that men in that situation don't give much of a sh1t about how the woman fares because he doesn't know her or particularly care. Men can get their rocks off no matter what but for us ladies it's a bit more complicated to make it worthwhile
> 
> Hence why I said casual is pointless for most women


I never said I only wanted casual, you might be that amazing that I would want you to let me stick around :wink:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol, all the test sharks smell blood in the water :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..affection.. Yes of course!
> 
> No u can control it but choose not to....and if ur penis was designed to do this specific task how come u also want to put it where the sun dosnt shine coz it wasn't designed for that.
> 
> ...


No you can't control it, it's a reaction you can't control. You can fight it, which most men do to make it better for the women, slowing down as appropriate to delay it but bottom line you can't "stop it" if you want to.

Also a penis doesn't tell the difference between a fannie and an ****, it just gets stimulated.

It does with most, some people suffer from premature ejaculation but apart from that i would say 90% of men will last longer if regular sex happens.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I liked u....before


Why don't you like me now?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

@Skye666

Im not criticising! Just curious, I was just wondering.....

With the waiting two months thing, what if the guy you are seeing is quite sexually aggressive? I said I would wait a bit with the past two women I have been with but hormones got the better of me and well I think they both liked a dominant man.

What would you do in that situation? Just go with it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SelflessSelfie said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Im not criticising! Just curious, I was just wondering.....
> 
> ...


Well i might fight back.................. just for a little while :devil2:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Im not criticising! Just curious, I was just wondering.....
> 
> ...


Rapist self outing.

just because they didnt go to the police doesnt mean they enjoyed it.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Rapist self outing.


I'm sure you said yes once in amongst all the no's.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Verno said:


> Well i might fight back.................. just for a little while :devil2:


Horny fvcker! Haha.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> No you can't control it, it's a reaction you can't control. You can fight it, which most men do to make it better for the women, slowing down as appropriate to delay it but bottom line you can't "stop it" if you want to.
> 
> Also a penis doesn't tell the difference between a fannie and an ****, it just gets stimulated.
> 
> It does with most, some people suffer from premature ejaculation but apart from that i would say 90% of men will last longer if regular sex happens.


The only people who 'suffer' from premature ejaculation are the women not the men.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> The only people who 'suffer' from premature ejaculation are the women not the men.


likewise only men suffer from PMT


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Im not criticising! Just curious, I was just wondering.....
> 
> ...


Define 'sexually aggressive' ..and explain ' I said I would wait abit with the past 2 women I have been with but hormones got the better of me' first.

To say u 'think' they liked it assumes ur not sure....hmmm


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> likewise only men suffer from PMT


Lol..likewise only a woman REALLY knows what man flu is like


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No..not we did it were together..see ur all one dimensional....i like to get to kno see wot we have in common its not about relationship im just not in a rush to sit on some ole penis...i look to explore other things first..that is all ....the rest of ur quote dunno what it means.


I was just dually-noting that on that day at that time you put me in the friend zone.

That's cool though.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> I was just dually-noting that on that day at that time you put me in the friend zone.
> 
> That's cool though.


Lol but Gary women know 'friend' zone is a great place to be for the guy he gets everything just not sex...men on the other hand prefer it the other way round..u are top of friend list though honest ..speaks volumes u know :tongue:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> The only people who 'suffer' from premature ejaculation are the women not the men.


It's not a competition....

Sex is about two people both enjoying themselves...


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I ****ing hate facebook for this exact reason, once you go public on there, the bull**** starts from all the jealous ****ers who still think they have a shot with either you or your missus.

It's amazing how much people will say behind the screen but would never dare in real life.

Its a ****ing stupid system, but its just "the way we do it now"


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> No-one is worth waiting 2 months for, and I don't even care about having sex lol (don't ask). But if someone is that crazy, then they can go fist **** themselves and ram a rolling pin up their ass :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

LeVzi said:


> I ****ing hate facebook for this exact reason, once you go public on there, the bull**** starts from all the jealous ****ers who still think they have a shot with either you or your missus.
> 
> It's amazing how much people will say behind the screen but would never dare in real life.
> 
> Its a ****ing stupid system, but its just "the way we do it now"


Can I take your wife out on a date?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Define 'sexually aggressive' ..and explain ' I said I would wait abit with the past 2 women I have been with but hormones got the better of me' first.
> 
> To say u 'think' they liked it assumes ur not sure....hmmm


I have dug myself into a giant rapey hole...... Uhm....

Lets just say there is nothing subtle about me, I know what I want and I take it. None of this messing around with subtle suggestions I am more of the type to just grab a lady, chuck her on the bed/hand down the pants haha when there is something I want. I would just say I am very passionate in that respect, so the question was more of what if the guy creates a moment of passion like that in more of a dominant way? Would you just kill of that moment to 'wait'?

And yes I know that no means no, well at least temporarily.....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I have dug myself into a giant rapey hole...... Uhm....
> 
> Lets just say there is nothing subtle about me, I know what I want and I take it. None of this messing around with subtle suggestions I am more of the type to just grab a lady, chuck her on the bed/hand down the pants haha when there is something I want. I would just say I am very passionate in that respect, so the question was more of what if the guy creates a moment of passion like that in more of a dominant way? Would you just kill of that moment to 'wait'?
> 
> And yes I know that no means no, well at least temporarily.....


hand yourself in mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I have dug myself into a giant rapey hole...... Uhm....
> 
> Lets just say there is nothing subtle about me, I know what I want and I take it. None of this messing around with subtle suggestions I am more of the type to just grab a lady, chuck her on the bed/hand down the pants haha when there is something I want. I would just say I am very passionate in that respect, so the question was more of what if the guy creates a moment of passion like that in more of a dominant way? Would you just kill of that moment to 'wait'?
> 
> And yes I know that no means no, well at least temporarily.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> It's not a competition....
> 
> Sex is about two people both enjoying themselves...


But in the context of what was being discussed here ie prem ejaculation...that is not 2 ppl enjoying is it.....please ...and who mentioned competition.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> But in the context of what was being discussed here ie prem ejaculation...that is not 2 ppl enjoying is it.....please ...and who mentioned competition.


It's not fun for the man you know. I'd say it feels 100x worse for him spunking in no time than it feels for the woman not cumming at all.

It happened to me, ONCE.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

My misses will be getting her hair pulled. Done up the **** and a lovely big facial tonight 

Then il sleep well. I love that girl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> My misses will be getting her hair pulled. Done up the **** and a lovely big facial tonight
> 
> Then il sleep well. I love that girl


That's the spirit


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> Don't forget to throat fvck her, nothing says love like when she's choking on your d!ck


She digs her claws in it fvckin hurts. Although the thought of her gasping for air boaking turns me on


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..likewise only a woman REALLY knows what man flu is like


MAN FLU IS REAL!!!!


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I have dug myself into a giant rapey hole...... Uhm....
> 
> Lets just say there is nothing subtle about me, I know what I want and I take it. None of this messing around with subtle suggestions I am more of the type to just grab a lady, chuck her on the bed/hand down the pants haha when there is something I want. I would just say I am very passionate in that respect, so the question was more of what if the guy creates a moment of passion like that in more of a dominant way? Would you just kill of that moment to 'wait'?
> 
> And yes I know that no means no, well at least temporarily.....


20 no's and one yes means yes.......... not srs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> It's not fun for the man you know. I'd say it feels 100x worse for him spunking in no time than it feels for the woman not cumming at all.
> 
> It happened to me, ONCE.


What...everrrrrr!!!! I feel ur grin from here.. Pffft


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> MAN FLU IS REAL!!!!


Achooooooo no it's not..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> It's not fun for the man you know. I'd say it feels 100x worse for him spunking in no time than it feels for the woman not cumming at all.
> 
> It happened to me, ONCE.


Gotta agree with archaic here @Skye666 I have sufferd in the past from pe, for quite a few months. It's extremely mentally debilitating and emasculating knowing your not satisfying your partner.

Your underachieving is constantly on your mind which just compounds the issue and is extremely hard to get around.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Gotta agree with archaic here @Skye666 I have sufferd in the past from pe, for quite a few months. It's extremely mentally debilitating and emasculating knowing your not satisfying your partner.
> 
> Your underachieving is constantly on your mind which just compounds the issue and is extremely hard to get around.


I'm sure it is...and so too for the woman ..


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> But in the context of what was being discussed here ie prem ejaculation...that is not 2 ppl enjoying is it.....please ...and who mentioned competition.


Isn't it a competition to see who finishes first?

Always thought that was the game


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Phil. said:


> Isn't it a competition to see who finishes first?
> 
> Always thought that was the game


[email protected] :no:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Can I take your wife out on a date?


You could do if I had one


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm sure it is...and so too for the woman ..


mmmmm.....very telling indeed.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> mmmmm.....very telling indeed.


Maybe you and I should go for a walk down the sea front, fish and chips - a pint?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> mmmmm.....very telling indeed.


Ironically...u took ya time


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Maybe you and I should go for a walk down the sea front, fish and chips - a pint?


You need to lay off the treats doughnut.

I thought you were going to show me 5%?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You need to lay off the treats doughnut.
> 
> I thought you were going to show me 5%?


I'm leaner! Just be patient!!


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> [email protected] :no:


Won't be bragging about my new pb then


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I'm sure it is...and so too for the woman ..


Only if she is truly open, honest and willing to discuss the issue.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm leaner! Just be patient!!


No one wants to wait tommy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Only if she is truly open, honest and willing to discuss the issue.


Huh? I meant when he does too quickly it's not great for her...not when she arrives too quickly...

So yes she should be honest open and willing to discuss and tell him to sort it and stop being selfish :whistling:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Huh? I meant when he does too quickly it's not great for her...not when she arrives too quickly...
> 
> So yes she should be honest open and willing to discuss and tell him to sort it and stop being selfish :whistling:


I'm starting to understand why you don't get much sex....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I'm starting to understand why you don't get much sex....


Lol ... I do ok.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Huh? I meant when he does too quickly it's not great for her...not when she arrives too quickly...
> 
> So yes she should be honest open and willing to discuss and tell him to sort it and stop being selfish :whistling:


Sorry yes, I meant if she doesn't talk about the issue and uses the old "it's ok" line then how can he address the issue.

Btw you are automatically assuming the man is being selfish. Why is that??

I am now assuming this is from personal experience, but you can't tar every man with the same brush!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sorry yes, I meant if she doesn't talk about the issue and uses the old "it's ok" line then how can he address the issue.
> 
> Btw you are automatically assuming the man is being selfish. Why is that??
> 
> I am now assuming this is from personal experience, but you can't tar every man with the same brush!


Because I'm of the opinion that this is not a medical condition..and can be controlled...but it is after all just IMO


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Because I'm of the opinion that this is not a medical condition..and can be controlled...but it is after all just IMO


It is a recognised medical condition its mental conditioning not a choice lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Yeah fvck science lol


Well I wouldn't say I feel like that about it.lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> It is a recognised medical condition its mental conditioning not a choice lol.


Ok...well look this means it's repairable right? Pavlov's dog responded well to this type of conditioning so there's hope for u yet Vern :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Ok...well look this means it's repairable right? Pavlov's dog responded well to this type of conditioning so there's hope for u yet Vern :lol:


It is repairable once you get to the route of the problem, the hardest part however is finding out the route cause. The bloke does have to admit and address it if he doesn't then he's being selfish!

Luckily I'm good now :devil2:

I can prove it if you want :wink:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No one wants to wait tommy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> It is repairable once you get to the route of the problem, the hardest part however is finding out the route cause. The bloke does have to admit and address it if he doesn't then he's being selfish!
> 
> Luckily I'm good now :devil2:
> 
> I can prove it if you want :wink:


Prove it? Would wife not mind an audience then?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ... I do ok.


He means sex with someone else, not on your own.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> He means sex with someone else, not on your own.


Yes..I answered bearing in mind what he meant....


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Because I'm of the opinion that this is not a medical condition..and can be controlled...but it is after all just IMO


You are allowed your own opinion of course, but it isn't something that can be controlled.

You can work on it, and i think it would be safe to say most men do try to make it better for their partner.

But it is an automatic response to stimulation.

If i could turn off my "stimulation" untill she was more than satisfied i would quite happily do that, i'm not in a relationship to just worry about me.


----------

